# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأربعاء ٦ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 6/11/2019


 المريخ يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام الخرطوم.
 منجد ينفي ما أثير حول عقده مع الاحمر والانضباط تؤجل قضيته مجددا.
 نجم الدوري الهولندي يصل الخرطوم للانضمام لصقور الجديان والهلال يستقبل الفرسان الليلة
 اهلي شندي وهلال الابيض يكتسحان  اهلي عطبرة وهلال الفاشر برباعية.
 يا خبر... الهلال دفع بالشكوى السرية بعد نهاية المدة الزمنية ب(ظ¤ظ¨) ساعة.
 جمال ابوعنجة: نتحمل مسؤلية التعادل أمام الخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتعادل أمام الخرطوم الوطني في الممتاز
 


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
حسم  التعادل بدون أهداف نتيجة مباراة المريخ وضيفه الخرطوم الوطني في المباراة  التي جرت مساء اليوم”الثلاثاء” ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من منافسة الدوري  الممتاز.
ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى”14â€³ نقطة، فيما وصل الخرطوم إلى النقطة الـ”8â€³.
وفي  مباراة ثانية، اكتسح أهلي شندي نظيره أهلي عطبرة بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل،  ليرفع رصيده إلى النقطة الـ”17â€³، فيما بقي ممثل عطبرة في نقطتين.
وبملعب”شيكان”، فاز هلال الأبيض على هلال الفاشر بثلاثة أهداف، سجّلها معاذ القوز”هدفين”، وخالد الجريف.
وحصد ممثل الأبيض النقطة الـ”15â€³، أمّا هلال الفاشر فتوقف في محطة”6â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحبط جمهوره بالتعادل مع الخرطوم الوطني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من المباراة
خرج  فريق الخرطوم الوطني بالتعادل السلبي مع المريخ، في ملعب الآخير بمدينة أم  درمان في مباراة متأخرة من الأسبوع السابع لمسابقة الدوري السوداني  الممتاز لكرة القدم، الأمر الذي أحبط جماهير المريخ، التي فرحت بخروج  الفريق بالعلامة الكاملة من مدينة الفاشر أمام قطبي المدينة المريخ والهلال  الأسبوع الماضي.

وبهذه النتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 14 نقطة، والخرطوم الوطني إلى 7 نقاط.

وشهدت المباراة مشاركة لاعب محور المريخ ضياء محجوب بعد غياب عدة أشهر بسبب الإصابة، وقد تنازل له قادة الفريق عن شارة القيادة.

جاءت  بداية المباراة بسيطرة من جانب الخرطوم الوطني، بفضل تقارب خطوطه الثلاث،  ولعب ثنائي الوسط قلق ومعتز التكت دورا ظاهرا في تنظيم حركة اللاعبين من  الخلف وإلى الهجوم.

وظهر الخرطوم مزعجا لدفاع المريخ بفضل تحركات  صانع الألعاب عزام عادل والمهاجم محمد المصطفى، لكن الفريق لم يهدد مرمى  الحارس علي عبد الله أبو عشرين بكرات خطيرة.

وفي الدقيقة 17 وعلى  عكس مجريات اللعب، هدد المريخ مرمى الحارس عادل حسب الرسول، من تسديدة  السماني الصاوي من خارج الصندوق، لكن الكرة مرت عالية فوق العارضة

وفي الدقيقة 29 برع الحارس حسب الرسول فلي تحويل تسديدة رمضان عجب القوية في قلب المرمى، إلى ركلة زاوية.




وفي  الدقيقة 41 تخلص التش من بمهارة عالية من الظهير الأيمن عاطف صديق وعكس  كرة داخل الست ياردات تخطت الحارس حسب الرسول، لكن سيف المتمركز في مكان  جيد سدد الكرة فوق المرمى المكشوف.

وفي الشوط الثاني ظهر المريخ  أكثر رغبة في تحقيق الفوز، وهاجم بقوة لكن دفاع الخرطوم الوطني بقيادة  مصطفى كرشوم ومحمد كسرة ومن خلفهما الحارس حسب الرسول تألقوا في الزود عن  المرمى.

وواصل المريخ ضغطه بينما إعتمد الخرطوم الوطني على الهجمات  المرتدة التي لم تشكل خطورة مرمى المريخ، لعدم انسجام الثلاثي الهجومي عزام  والدولي الجنوب السوداني دومينيك أوبوي والمهاجم الموهوب محمد المصطفى في  تنسيق تلك الهجمات.

وتمكن أحمد التش من التسبب بالارتباك لدفاع الخرطوم بعد نجاحه في إختراقه عدة مرات.

وفي الدقيقة 84 ضاعت فرصة مؤكدة للمريخ من رأسية رمضان عجب التي رمت فوق العارضة بقليل، لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال ابوعنجة : نتحمل مسؤولية التعادل امام الخرطوم 

 المكتب الاعلامي
  تحدث المدرب العام لفريق المريخ الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة عقب انتهاء مباراة  المريخ والخرطوم الوطني والتي جرت مساء الثلاثاء بالقلعة الحمراء وانتهت  بالتعادل بدون اهداف حيث اكد ابوعنجه تحملهم مسؤولية نتيحة التعادل مبينا  ان فريقه كان الأفضل، والأقوى والأخطر طوال شوطي المباراة وأضاف ( لعبنا  بشكل جيد وحصلنا على فرص لكنها لم تثتثمر بالصورة الصحيحةوقد نجحنا في  الهجوم من الأطراف وابدي ابوعنجة عدم رضاه عن نتيجة المواجهة وفقدان  فريقه لنقطتين في سباق الفوز بالدوري الممتاز كما دافع عن تبديلاته في  المباراة بقوله ان اخرج السماني الصاوي وسيف تيري بعد احساسه بعدم التركيز  لديهما خاصة في التعامل مع الفرص التي اتيحت خلال المباراة كما ابان ان  دفعه بلاعب الشباب كان من اجل ضخ دماء جديدة في الفريق مؤكدا انه يتحمل  مسؤولية التغييرات وعزا ابوعنجة عدم ظهور فريقه بالشكل المطلوب للغيابات في  الفرقة الحمراء حيث فقد الاحمر في مواجهة الثلاثاء خدمات احمد آدم بيبو  ومحمد هاشم التكت وخالد النعسان وأعدا بتحسن الاداء في مقبل المواجهات .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الخرطوم: لعبنا على أجزاء والمستوى في تحسّن

 أوضح المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني إبراهيم حسين أنّهم أدّوا مباراة المريخ باستراتيجية معينة من أجلّ تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية.

 وقال إبراهيم حسين في تصريحاتٍ صحفية إنّه لعب على أجزاء، لجهة أنّه يواجه فريقًا كبيرًا، وكان لابد من احترامه.
 وأضاف” حاولنا منع المريخ من التحرّك في مساحاتٍ، وأعتقد أنّ الخطة أتّت أكلها”.
 وكشف المدرب الشهير بـ”أبراهومة” عن أنّه سيعمل على معالجة كثير من الأخطاء التي ظهرت في اللقاء.
 وتابع” لدينا فترة توقّف سنعمل فيها على الاجتهاد مع الفريق”.
 يشار إلى أنّ الخرطوم الوطني حاز على النقطة الثامنة بعد تعادله من دون أهداف أمام المريخ اليوم”الثلاثاء”.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم المريخ ضياء : عودتي للملعب بعد نصف عام أسعدتني


  أعرب لاعب المريخ ضياء الدين محجوب عن سعادته الكبيرة بعودته للمشاركة مع  الفريق وذلك انطلاقا من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني بالدوري الممتاز والتي انتهت  بالتعادل السلبي.
 وكان ضياء الدين  قد أصيب على مستوى الركبة خلال مباراة المريخ أمام النجم السحلي بالدور قبل  النهائي من بطولة كأس زايد للأندية الأبطال في مارس الماضي وتم علاجه  بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة لعدة أشهر.
 وقال محجوب :
  “ أسعدتني  عودتي للملعب والمشاركة مع المريخ بعد غياب طويل . راودني شعور طيب وأنا  أخوض تلك المباراة وأرى أنني قدمت مستوى طيب أمام الخرطوم الوطني وسوف أعود  كما كنت ”.
 وأضاف محجوب : 
 “ لقد كان شعورا جيدا أن قرر الجهاز  الفني بقيادة المدرب جمال أبو عنجة الدفع بي أساسيا في المباراة وأشكرهم  على ذلك فقد بذلوا معي مجهودا كبيرا حتى أعود للملعب بالأمس".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائد الخرطوم الوطني: النقطة من المريخ مكسب


  أشاد عادل حسب الرسول حارس مرمى وقائد فريق الخرطوم الوطني بأداء زملائه  في مباراتهم ضد المريخ المؤجلة من الجولة 7 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز  التي انتهت الثلاثاء بالتعادل السلبي.
 وقال حسب الرسول الذي زاد عن مرماه بتألق كبير بالأمس :
  “ خضنا مباراة جيدة أمام المريخ كما كانت مباراة كبيرة من جانب لاعبي الخرطوم الوطني الذين لم يقصروا في الأداء حتى النهاية ”.
 وأضاف قائد الخرطوم الوطني : 
 “ الحصول على نقطة من خارج ملعبنا تعتبر أمرا جيدا بل ومكسبا ونأمل التوفيق في المباريات المقبلة ”.
 يذكر أن التعادل للخرطوم جاء بعد تعثره بالخسارة والتعادل في آخر مباراتين بملعبه أمام كل من الأهلي الخرطوم وحي الوادي نيالا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل جديدة عن أزمة لاعب المريخ نيلسون


 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
  كشفت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” عن أنّ لاعب المريخ الغاني نيسلون لازغيلا  تسلّم جواز سفره الجديد، وينتظر أنّ يكون في الخرطوم خلال ساعات.
 وبحسب مصدر مطّلع لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ اللاعب أبدى رغبته في الاستمرار مع الفريق.
 وانضم نيسلون إلى المريخ قادمًا من هلال الأبيض بعد نهاية فترته.
 وشارك اللاعب في مباراةٍ وحيدة منذ توقيعه للمريخ في الانتدابات الصيفية الماضية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غاب لعشره اشهر عن الملاعب 

 اللافت في مباراة اليوم عودة رمانة الوسط وقلبه النابض المقاتل ضياء الدين
 الف حمدا لله علي السلامة الشفت ضياء
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال أبو عنجة: المريخ كان الأفضل ولم نستثمر الفرص
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن  مدرب المريخ جمال أبو عنجة عن تحمّله مسؤولية النتيجة التي حققها فريقه  أمام الخرطوم الوطني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، مشيرًا إلى أنّهم كانوا  الأفضل رغم ذلك.
وقال جمال أبو عنجة في تصريحاتٍ صحفية  اليوم”الثلاثاء” إنّ فريقه لعب بشكلٍ جيّد، وحصل على عديد من الفرص غير  أنّه لم يتمّ استثمارها بالطريقة المثلى.
وأضاف” التبديلات التي تمّت جاءت لأسباب مقنعة بالنسبة لي من بينها عدم تركيز السماني الصاوي وسيف تيري
ويرى جمال أبو عنجة أنّ فريقه لم يظهر بمستوى مميز للغيابات التي خاض بها المباراة.
وأردف” فقدنا أحمد آدم، التكت، وخالد النعسان، ولكّن علينا الاستفادة من درس مباراة اليوم والتفكير في مقبل الجولات”.
وتوقّف المريخ في محطة”14â€³ نقطة، بعد تعادله أمام الخرطوم اليوم”الثلاثاء” من دون أهداف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شندي والاُبَيِّض يسحقان الأهلي عطبرة والهلال الفاشر


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت






حقق  كل من الأهلي شندي والاُبَيِّض مساء اليوم الثلاثاء إنتصاران ساحقان   بنتيجة واحدة هي 4-0، على ضيفيهما الأهلي عطبرة والهلال الفاشر بجولتين  مختلفتين، بمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.
بمدينة  شندي شمال السودان، وضمن الأسبوع التاسع، أحرز الأهلي شندي هدفين في الشوط  الأول، في شباك الأهلي عطبرة عن طريق كل من صلاح عادل من ركلة جزاء وياسر  مزمل، وفي الشوط الثاني أحرز عيد مقدم الهدف الثالث، قبل أن يعود صلاح عادل  ويختم بالرابع، والهدف الشخصي الثاني له.
ورفع الأهلي شندي رصيده إلى 17 نقطة
وقال المدرب العام للأهلي شندي صبري عبد الله في تصريح ل  بعد المباراة:"نحن راضون كل الرضا عن الأداء، وقد نجحنا من خلاله كسر حاجز  نفسي، وخاصة بعد الفوز الكبير أيضا في المباراة السابقة على الرابطة".
وفي  ملعبه بغرب السودان الأوسط، واصل الهلال الأبيض انتصاراته وانتفاضته  الأخيرة، وجاء فوزه هذه المرة على الهلال الفاشر، وأحرز معاذ القوز هدفين،  وهدف لكل من مؤيد عابدين وعبد الرؤوف عبد الرازق من ركلة جزاء، على أثر  مخالفة ارتكبت ضد المهاجم محمود التش.
وارتفع الهلال الأبيض بنقاطه إلى 15 نقطة وتجمد الهلال الفاشر في 6 نقاط.
وأبدى المدرب العام للهلال الأبيض النجم الدولي السابق عبد الباقي الطاهر سعادته بالنتيجة الكبيرة وقال ل:  "قدم الهلال الأبيض اليوم مباراة تليق بمكانته، حيث أعاد لجمهور مدينة  الأبيض ذكريات موسمي 2017-2018، وأفرح تلك الجماهير كثيرا اليوم".





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم الدوري الهولندي أحمد يونس يصل الخرطوم للانخراط في تحضيرات المنتخب الوطني

  وصل إلى العاصمة الخرطوم عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم اللاعب  السوداني أحمد يونس قادماً من هولندا التي ينشط فيها بنادي (DSOV) من أجل  التوشح بشعار المنتخب الوطني الأول عقب اختياره ضمن كلية صقور الجديان  لمواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا بالجولتين الأولى والثانية في تصفيات امم  افريقيا (كان) 2021م في الكاميرون .
 ووصول أحمد يونس هو البداية في سلسلة استدعاء اللاعبين السودانيين في الدوريات الخارجية حيث  يليه وصول حامد يس عبر الخوط التركية قادماً من رومانيا التي يلعب فيها  بنادي سيبسي ومن ثم شرف الدين شيبوب الذي ينشط في الدوري التنزاني عبر نادي  سيمبا .
 وكان أحمد يونس قد  وجد استقبال كبير في مطار الخرطوم عبر صالة كبار الزوار وتقدم الدكتور حسن  برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية المستقبلين .
 وتحدث أحمد يونس  لوسائل الاعلام عن سعادته الكبيرة بالحضور إلى السودان بعد غياب إمتد (12)  عام وكشف انه لم يكن يتوقع هذا الاستقبال الذي منحه دفعية معنوية كبيرة  وضاعف احساسه بالمسئولية تجاه الوطن .
 وتمنى ان يكون التوفيق حليفه  وجميع وجميع زملاءه في المنتخب من أجل اسعاد الجماهير الرياضية في مواجهة  ساوتومي وما يليها من استحقاقات شاكراً الثقة الكبيرة التي منحت له وكل من  تواصل معه من أجل الحضور إلى السودان .












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برفقة والده 

 
 ياسين حامد يصل السودان قادمين من رومانيا  للانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب الوطني لمباراة ساوتمي ضمن تصفيات امم افريقيا 

 حمد لله علي السلامهâ™¥











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون أبو شيبة
 المريخ يدفع ثمن إقالة إبراهومة


  * كنت واثقاً إن المريخ سيتعثر على أرضه أمام الخرطوم على الرغم من أن  فريق الخرطوم كان قد شهد تراجعاً خلال الفترة الأخيرة لدرجة إعفاء مدربه  المغربي خالد هيدان وتكليف إبراهومة..
 * إبراهومة هو السبب في إعادة الروح لفريق الخرطوم وشحذ همم لاعبيه ليؤدوا بجدية ومسئولية.. وإبراهومة خبير في هذا الجانب..
 * وهكذا يدفع المريخ الثمن لخطأ المجلس الفادح بإقالة إبراهومة وتكليف  المصارع الجزائري الذي أهدر أسهل ست نقاط أمام حي العرب وحي الوادي لتتم  إقالته على الفور.. ويأتي الدور على إبراهومة نفسه ليحرم المريخ من نقاط  الخرطوم.
 * ظهر أولاد الخرطوم بلياقة بدنية ممتازة وتفوقوا على  المريخ في الحصة الأولى لعباً وانتشاراً.. بينما أدى لاعبو المريخ الشوط  الأول بروح قتالية ضعيفة كما ظهر عليهم الارتباك وافرطوا في أخطاء التمرير  وأساءوا استغلال الفرص القليلة التي اتيحت لهم.
 * في الشوط الثاني  تراجع فريق الخرطوم لتأمين منطقته لأن إبراهومة يعرف إن المريخ سيندفع  للهجوم في الحصة الثانية لانقاذ الموقف.. وقد عرف إبراهومة كيف يمتص اندفاع  المريخ وحقق مراده.
 * التشكيلة التي بدأ بها المريخ كانت مثالية  ولكنها افتقدت الدافع والروح القتالية.. وأخطأ أبوعنجة في الجزء الأخير من  المباراة بإخراج تيري والسماني فالمريخ لا يملك أفضل منهما وبخروج الثنائي  الدولي انتهت الفعالية الهجومية للمريخ تماماً..
 * دخول شلش أمر  مضحك فهذا اللاعب لا يملك شيئاً يقدمه وشطبه من الهلال مع محمود أمبدة كان  قراراً صحيحاً وقد شرب المريخ المقلب بضم مشاطيب الهلال مثلما شرب المقلب  في تسجيل الغانيين مايكل ونيلسون!!
 * تلاحظ إن جميع لاعبي المقدمة والوسط في المريخ لا يجيدون التسديد بالرأس وهذه مصيبة..
  * أمس واصلت لجان مشجعي الهلال في اتحاد كيزان الفساد والعفن خطوات  المؤامرة القذرة  الجبانة لإعادة نقاط كادوقلي للهلال.. على الرغم من أن  الهلال المتصدر ليس في حاجة لهذه النقاط..
 * نعلم إن هذا الدوري  سيمنح للهلال بالحق أو الباطل.. ونعلم إن ظروف المريخ بعد فقدان الغربال  وإعدام العقرب لن تمكنه من المنافسة على البطولة وهزيمة مؤامرات مشجعي  الهلال الخسيسين الجبناء في اتحاد الكيزان الزرق بأمانة الفساد والخراب  بالحزب البائد.
 * لكن المطلوب من لاعبي المريخ القتال في كل  المباريات والسعي لتحقيق الانتصارات دون التفكير في أن هذه المنافسة القذرة  تم تفصيلها لفريق الجبناء الخسيسين، فعليهم أداء دورهم في الملعب وترك  الأمر للقهار الجبار..
* وعلى جماهير المريخ أن تدعو دبر كل صلاة على كل ظالم فاسد وجبان وخسيس..


 هل يخسر المريخ في التسجيلات
 * بدأت مفاوضات الأندية وخاصة الهلال مع لاعبي الممتاز المميزين المطلقي السراح..
 * وقد قطع الهلال شوطاً كبيراً في الاتفاق مع بعض اللاعبين على الانتقال إليه مع بداية حركة التسجيلات الشتوية في يناير.
  * نادي المريخ بالطبع لم يبدأ أي خطوة في سباق كسب بعض لاعبي الممتاز  مطلقي السراح.. لأن الإدارة كالعادة لم تخصص ميزانية للتسجيلات ولم تجهز  خطة مبكرة لدعم صفوف فريق المريخ وسد ثغراته..
 * مجلس المريخ، الذي  يجتهد الديكتاتور الحاقد شداد على الابقاء عليه واستمراريته، يفتقر للحنكة  الإدارية ولا يعرف شغل التسجيلات.. ونراهن إن المجلس لن يجهز أي خطة مبكرة  للتسجيلات ودعم صفوف الفريق حيث سينتظر المجلس حلول شهر يناير وبعدها  سيحاول ضم المتاح من اللاعبين أو من تبقى منهم بعد أن يأخذ الهلال كفايته  وبعد أن يعيد بعض اللاعبين قيدهم لأنديتهم.
 * وحتى من يتبقون من  اللاعبين مطلقي السراح قد لا يتمكن المريخ من ضمهم بطريقة رزق اليوم باليوم  نسبة لقصر فترة التسجيلات التكميلية وتعثر التفاوص لعدم توفر الكاش.
 * دخول المريخ في أي منافسة مع الهلال حول لاعب محدد سينتهي بهزيمة المريخ وظفر الهلال باللاعب..
  * أما اللاعبون المميزون غير مطلقي السراح فهؤلاء لن يستطيع المريخ  الاقتراب منهم لعدم القدرة المالية.. وقد يتمكن الند الهلال من شراء بعض  اللاعبين الممتازين الذين يحتاجهم الفريق..
 * أما بالنسبة للاعبين  الأجانب فاسكت ساكت.. فهذه ملفات خاسرة وفاشلة في نادي المريخ ترقي لدرجة  الفضيحة.. ويكفي أن نسأل أين الغانيين نيلسون ومايكل الذين ضمهما المريخ في  التسجيلات الفائتة؟!!
 * تذكروا كل ما نقوله هنا عن تسجيلات  المريخ.. وإذا أحيانا الله سنعيد نشره بعد نهاية التسجيلات التكميلية..  ونتمنى أن يكذب مجلس المريخ حديثنا هذا ويحقق أول نجاج له في التسجيلات منذ  أن تبوأ على مقاعد الإدارة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 التعادل الثاني عشر


  مواجهات المريخ و الخرطوم الوطني دوماً ما تأتي ساخنة و عامرة بالبذل و  العطاء بالاضافة للعمل الفني الواضح من واقع أن الفرقتين يمتلكان ذخيرة  هائلة من خيرة النجوم الذين ينشطون بمنافسة الدوري الممتاز.
 و لقاء  الأمس صاحب الرقم (ظ¥ظ ) لم يخرُج من سياق اللقاءات السابقة.. لهذا أتي قوياً  و شيقاً و إن انتهي بغير ما نشتهي بالتعادل السلبي.
 الشوط الأول  كان سجالاً بين الفريقين حيث تقاسما السيطرة مع تفوق طفيف للمريخ الذي  عانده الحظ كثيراً في تحريك النتيجة.. و إن تمنينا أن يحدُث ذلك مبكراً  خوفاً من دخول اللاعبين في ضغوطات مرور الزمن و سرابيل دهاء ابراهومة في  شوط المدربين.
 و للأسف فقد حدث ما تخوفنا منه في الشوط الثاني الذي شكلت دقات ثوانيه ضغطاً هائلاً أضاع علي الفريق كل الفرص السانحة للتسجيل.
  القراءآت الفنية من علي الدكة لم تكن كما يجب.. و ابو عنجة يسحب تيري  المتحرك ليعوضه بأحد لاعبي الشباب عديمي التجربة.. ثم يردفه بتغيير آخر  أكثر غرابة بإخراج أنشط لاعبيه حركة (السماني الصاوي) ليدفع بالصادق شلش!!
  دخول عبدالحميد موسي و الصادق شلش لم يشكل أي اضافة فنية بقدر ما أنه خصم  كثيراً من نجاعة و قوة الفريق الهجومية ليلعب المريخ آخر ثلث ساعة و هو  منزوع الأنياب.
 أطراف الملعب في المريخ كانت هي الأسوأ كالعادة..  حيث لم يفتح الله علي التاج و أم بده بعكسية وحيدة صحيحة طيلة التسعين  دقيقة ليظهر الفريق و هو مقصوص الأجنحة و يستفيد الداهية ابراهومة من هذا  الوضع فيعمد علي تكثيف الوجود أمام مرماه لتفوز الكثرة علي المهارات الفنية  و نشهد تحطم الهجمات المريخية و تكسرها كل مرة علي حدود المنطقة الخطرة  لأبناء الخرطوم الوطني الذين قضوا الشوط الثاني بأكمله في بناء الساتر  الدفاعي بدون أن يهددوا مرمي أبو عشرين.
 التعادل نتيجة غير عادلة  قياساً علي عطاء أغلب النجوم.. و خبرات لاعبي الوطني رجحت كفتهم لقيادة  المباراة لبرّ الأمان في ظل الغيابات العديدة التي يعاني منها الأحمر و  الضعف البائن علي خط مقدمته.
 و عموماً نتمني أن يستفيد الجهاز الفني  من دروس المباراة.. و ليعلم القائمين علي الفريق حوجتنا الماسة للاعبي طرف  متخصصين و رأس حربة ماهر في التسجيلات القادمة قريباً.
 نبضات متفرقة
 الحكم صبري محمد فضل حرمنا من ركلة جزاء صحيحة في الشوط الثاني. 
 النتيجة أبقت الأحمر بموقعه في المركز الرابع بــ14 نقطة و قللت كثيراً من حظوظ الفريق في اعتلاء الصدارة قريباً.
  الفريق يدفع ثمن خطل القرار الاداري العشوائي بإقالة ابراهومة و الذي  اتخذه أحد الاداريين المبتدئين بجرة قلم قضت علي الاستقرار الفني للأحمر. 
 عماد الصيني كان الافضل (للمباراة الثانية توالياً) حيث أدي واجباته الدفاعية و الهجومية علي أكمل وجه.
 الصيني يلعب بقوة و بسالة تشبه المريخ.. نتمني أن يحذوا بقية اللاعبين حذوه.
 أسعدتنا جداً عودة الماكوك ضياء الدين لقيادة خط الوسط الأحمر.
 منظر الملعب كان كئيباً و الاستاد ككل تعرض للاهمال و الاوساخ في كل مكان.
 لجنة الاستئنافات لم تخيب أملنا بالأمس و هي تعيد لاعب الهلال كادوقلي ايزي لناديه السابق حيدوب الدمازين.
 لا نريد ظُلم نادي حيدوب او سلبه حقوقه القانونية.. و لكننا نؤكد بأن مخطط استعادة النقاط للمدعوم يمضي علي قدمٍ و ساق.
  لجان الدعم حاضرة حالياً لمنح الهلال ثلاث نقاط جديدة.. و الكرة الآن في  ملعب لجنة المسابقات بعد الباص البيني الانفرادي من لجنة تعاونية.
 ننتظر من لجنة المسابقات عقد مؤتمر صحفي و عرض شكوي الهلال الموقعة من مراقب المباراة و المبين عليها تأريخ و زمن تقديمها.
  ما نطلبه ليس مستحيلاً و لا سابقة جديدة.. ففي العام الماضي عقدت نفس  اللجنة مؤتمراً صحفياً عرضت فيه شكوي المريخ في مريخ الفاشر أمام الكافة.
 نريد أن نري متي اشتكي الهلال؟ و من وقع علي الشكوي؟ و هل تم اخطار قائد الفريق المنافس قبل بداية المباراة؟
 لن نقبل بأي حكم في الشكوي بدون عرضها علي الملأ.. و نتمني أن نسمع صوتاً من مجلس الفشل حول سحب الفريق حال تمت كلفتة الشكوي.
 أكثر ما نخشاه هو أن يطاطي المجلس رأسه خوفاً من غضب الاتحاد العام نصيره الحالي في كلفتة جمعية النظام الأساسي!!
  الواقع يقول بأن مجلسنا لن ينبس ببنت شفه حول أي أمر يخص الاتحاد و مبروك  النقاط للهلال و مبروك الدوري مقدماً فالمهم عند ادارتنا هو النظام الاساسي  و الحوكمة الرشيدة و باقي الهراء الذي يدور الآن.
 نبضة أخيرة
 مريخ بلا وجيع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنطق الرياضي. ------- الفاتح مبارك

 الغربال او الطوفان يامجلس الدمار !!
  يمكن ان تنسي جماهير المريخ أي شي فعله هذا المجلس الفاشل بالفريق ولكنها  في نفس الوقت لايمكن ان تسكت علي التفريط في المهاجم الخطير محمد عبدالرحمن  الشهير بالغربال 
 وستكون ردة فعلها  عنيفه تجاه أي تقصير من قبل اعضاء مجلس الفشل حال لم يتم التجديد للغربال  ووقتها لن يستطيع هذا المجلس ان يستمر لساعات في حكم النادي الاحمر وستبدأ  الثورة 
 علي مجلس الفشل ان يتحمل المسؤولية وان يفاوض اللاعب فهو الان  مطلق السراح ويمكن ان ينتقل الي أي نادي خارج السودان وعندها ستحل الكارثة  بمجلس الدمار الشامل 
 فكيف لعضو مجلس الدمار هيثم الرشيد ان يتجاهل  الحديث عن اعادة قيد نجم بوزن ومكان الغربال وهو المهاجم الاول حاليا في  السودان وهداف دوري ابطال العرب في نسخته الاخيرة 
 ان يتحدث اعضاء مجلس  الفشل عن اسنادهم لامر اعادة الغربال لرابطة قطر امر مضحك ولايمكن ان  يتصوره عقل فكيف لرابطة ان تدفع اكثر من ثلاثة مليار ولماذا تتولي الرابطة  امر اللاعب من اصلوا
 اللاعب هو نجم المريخ والنادي به مجلس يتولي زمام  الامور الادارية ويمشتدق اعضاءه في كل القنوات وعندما ياتي وقت الدفع  يتحدثون عن رابطة قطر وتوليها لموضوع اعادة قيد اللاعب 
 رابطة قطر لم  تقصر ابدا في اداء واجبها فيما يخص علاج اللاعبين واستضافتهم والقيام بكل  مايلزم من سكن واعاشة وترحيل وخلافه ، فبدل ان تشكر الرابطة يطالب مجلس  الفشل باعادة قيد الغربال 
 مجلس غريب وعجيب يدير النادي بالكلام ووقت  دفع المال يتواري البعض خلف ابناء النادي بدول المهجر والقروبات المريخية  والتي كان لها نصيب كبير في اعادة قيد اكثر من نجم 
 كل ذلك لن يحل مجلس  الفشل اذا لم يوفق في اعادة قيد الغربال وقتها سيقتلع الطوفان الاحمر من  اتوا للنادي في غفله ولن يكون بمقدورهم مواصلة مسيرتهم في ادارة الفريق 
 حذاري ثم حذاري من التفريط في نجم جماهيري مثل محمد عبدالرحمن فهذا اللاعب  دخل قلوب الصفوة من الوهله الاولي واي تراخي في امر اعادة قيدة يعني  بالضرورة انتهاء فترة هذا المجلس 
 احسنوا التعامل مع ملف الغربال اذا  اراد مجلس الفشل ان يكمل ماتبقي له من مشوار في ادارة النادي والا فان ثورة  الجماهير الحمراء سيكون لها راي اخر ووقتها لا ينفع الندم 
 علي مجلس  الفشل ان يعلم ان اعادة قيد الغربال هي الشرط الاساسي لاستمراره في دفه  العمل الاداري بالنادي واي تفريط في الموضوع يعني مع السلامه باي باي وسلم  علي سوداكال 
 صحيح بان الاحمر يحتاج لمهاجمين ولكن بالضرورة ان يعمل  المجلس علي الجلوس اولا مع الغربال وحسم امره قبل الدخول في أي مفاوضات مع  للاعب في فترة التسجيلات القادمة 
 متفرقات 
 من يقولون بان مجلس الفشل يعاني من ازمة ماليه لايعرفون بان المال اصلا لم يعرف طريق الي هولاء 
 عموما كل شئ يمكن ان تغفره الجماهير المريخية لهذا المجلس ولكن ان يفرط في الغربال تبقي دي المصيبه 
 ايضا لايمكن ان ننسي الثلاثي امير كمال والعريس محمد هاشم التكت والتاج ابراهيم باعادة قيدهم تمثل تحدي للمجلس 
 اذا اراد الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة ان يواصل  الانتصارات عليه ان ينقل مبارياته الي أي ملعب اخر خلاف الرد كاسل 
 ويجب الحذر من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني فهي مباراة البطولة بالنسبة للاحمر في هذا الموسم 
 هناك مدافع في الممتاز يتمتع بامكانيات مهوله وصاحب اداء قوي وسيكون احد نجوم التسجيلات ...وامسكو الخشب 
 اخيرا 
 في السماء مريخ وفي الارض تاريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اتجاه في المريخ للاستغناء عن اثنين من لاعبيه
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت  مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ نادي المريخ يعتزم الاستغناء عن اثنين من محترفيه  الأجانب بقيادة ماماني ومايكل في الانتدابات الشتوية المقبلة.
وبحسب مصدر موثوق لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ النيجري ماماني أبدى رغبة أكيدة بعدم البقاء مع المريخ، وأبلغ وكيله بفسخ التعاقد.
وشارك ماماني في عديد من المباريات مع المريخ منذ انضمامه في الميركاتو الصيفي، قبل أنّ يتوقّف عن المشاركة لخلافاتٍ مع النادي.
وفي المقابل، دفع مايكل بشكوى رسمية ضد النادي، رافضًا في الوقت ذاته الاستمرار، ومطالبًا بإنهاء عقده.
وسابقًا، كان المريخ قد أعلن عن توقيعه إقراراتٍ مع ثلاثة من لاعبيه بقيادة أمير كمال، التاج إبراهيم، ومحمد التكت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منجد النيل ينفي حديثه عن عقدة مع المريخ
 .
 .
 نفى منجد النيل حارس مرمي المريخ والمنتخب الوطني، أن يكون قد أدلى  بتصريحات تحدث فيها عن فترة قيده مع المريخ او اي حديث اخر حول التسجيلات  ،وكانت بعض الوسائط والصحف الالكترنية قد نقلت تصريحات عن اللاعب بالأمس  تقول بان اللاعب منجد النيل تحدث عن فترة قيده مع المريخ وهو ما نفاه  اللاعب للمكتب الاعلامي للنادي مبينا انه تفاجا بتلك التصريحات الغير صحيحة  خاصة وأنه لايزال لاعبا النادي ومؤكدا على أنه لم يجر أي حوار مع أي صحيفة  ولا اي من المواقع الالكترونية داعيا الجميع الي تحري المصداقية قبل نشر  اي اخبار تتعلق باللاعبين.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أكرم الهادي سليم يبوح بخطوته القادمة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
علم”باج  نيوز” أنّ اللاعب أكرم الهادي أعلن عن رغبته في خوض تجربة جديدة في الدوري  الممتاز بعد توقفٍ عن مزاولة كرة القدم على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
وبحسب مصدر  لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ خطوة أكرم الهادي سليم تأتي في إطار العودة إلى قائمة  المنتخب الوطني”، ويدرس اللاعب الشهير بـ”جبل الجليد”، عددًا من العروض  لأندية بالخرطوم.
ولعب أكرم في عددٍ الهلال الخرطوم، المريخ الخرطوم، الخرطوم الوطني، هلال الأبيض، أهلي الخرطوم، بجانب مشاركاته مع المنتخب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺧﺒﺎﺭ رياضية متفرقة
 . 
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻭﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﺨﻴﺐ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ
 ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻ‌ﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺗﺆﺟﻞ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍً
 ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﻨﺠﺔ: ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷ‌ﻓﻀﻞ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺴﺘﺜﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ
 ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﻮﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻼ‌ّﺡ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ
 ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻳﻮﻗﻊ ﻋﻘﺪﺍً ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ
 ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ: ﻟﻌﺒﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﺴّﻦ
 ﺇﻋﻼ‌ﻥ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻻ‌ﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﻗﻊ ﺇﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﻼ‌ﺛﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﺡ
 ﻧﻴﺎﻻ‌ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻃﺎﻗﻢ ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺴﻴﻚ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ
 ﺿﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
 ﻻ‌ﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭٱﺧﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ ﻳﻠﻌﺒﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ ﺑﻮﻱ : ﺑﺎﻕٍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻭﻻ‌ ﺻﺤﺔ ﻟﺸﺎﺋﻌﺔ ﺇﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﺑﻘﻄﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺨﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺑﻮﺟﺒﺎ
 ﺃﻛﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻱ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﻳﺒﻮﺡ ﺑﺨﻄﻮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ
 ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻳﻮﻧﺲ ﻳﺪﺷﻦ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ
 ﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻼ‌ﺳﺘﻐﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻪ
 ﺑﻨﻚ ﺍﻻ‌ﺳﺮﺓ ﻳﺴﺠﻞ ﺛﻼ‌ﺛﺔ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺑﻜﺄﺱ ﻣﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﺑﻨﻚ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﺗﻲ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ
 ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻳﻔﺠﺮ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ
 ﻋﻴﺪ ﻣﻘﺪﻡ ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻ‌ﻧﺘﺪﺍﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﻮﻳﺔ
 اﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﺩﻳﻴﺠﻮ ﺍﻳﺸﻮ ﻣﺤﻮﺭ ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺭﺻﺪﺗﻪ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺗﻌﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺎﺳﺎﻛﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﻘﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻ‌ﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺗﺸﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺇﻳﺰﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻼ‌ﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﻭﺗﻌﻴﺪﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﻴﺪﻭﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻳﺮﺍﻗﺐ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سر العودة.. وألم الغياب..!

  عندما تعرض لاعب وسط المريخ ضياء الدين محجوب إلى الإصابة في مباراة  الذهاب في الدور نصف النهائي من البطولة العربية أمام النجم الساحلي  التونسي، العام الماضي، تألم الجميع كثيراً على فقدان المريخ لأحد إبرز  لاعبيه خاصة وأن ضياء وقتها كان يمثل رقما صعبا في توليفة الفريق ومحورا  مهابا وقويا وعامل مهم في نجاح الفرقة الحمراء في تجاوز خصومها
 أذكر الكثير من الكواليس في تلك المباراة، التي بكى فيها اللاعب بحرقة عقب خروجه ولم يقوى على المشي حتى، وهو الأمر الذي أحزن  كل من كان موجودا في الملعب خاصة وأن المصاب صغير في السن وموهبة وقبل كل  هذا وذاك انسان خلوق ولكنها أقدار كرة القدم والحياة عموماً
  ولأن اي لاعب في مكان ضياء كان يمكن أن تنهي هذه الإصابة مسيرته ودنيا  أحلامه كان الأمر مختلفاً تماما بالنسبة للاعب المريخ الذي بدأ رحلة علاجه  من المكان الذي تعرض فيه إلى الإصابة، لم يفكر طويلاً وذهب إلى الطبيب  التونسي في اليوم التالي ورغم أنه استقبل خبر الإصابة الأليمة بحزن بالغ  الا أن كل من كان متواجدا معه حثه على ضرورة الخضوع إلى العملية والعلاج  وأكد عودته إلى الملعب قويا كما كان..
 رحلة علاج ضياء لم تكن سهلة،  حضر اللاعب الي السودان من تونس عقب خضوعه إلى العملية، واذكر أنني زرته  برفقة الأخ العزيز مبارك بكري  ووجدناه يتوكا على عصا واستقبلنا بابتسامه  جميلة أكدت مدى عزمه ورغبته في تجاوز المحنة التي مر بها
  لم يمكث  نجم الأحمر كثيرا بالخرطوم، عاود الذهاب من جديد لكن هذه المرة كانت الوجهة  مختلفة وهي العاصمة القطرية الدوحة التي بدأ فيها اللاعب مشوار المرحلة  الثانية من العلاج وحتماً كانت هي الأصعب
  خضع لاعب المريخ إلى  برنامج مكثف بالمستشفى الكوبي بمدينة دخان على يد أخصائي ماهر  وبمتابعة من  رابطة الدوحة بقيادة مولانا مجذوب والمريخي الأصيل د محمد عبد العظيم الذي  تابع علاج اللاعب من الألف إلى الياء وآخرين. 
 ضياء الذي يكاد صوته  لا يسمع، لم يستسلم وكان قوياً خلال البرنامج الشاق الذي خضع له بالدوحة  وهو ما جعل الأخصائي الكوبي يتنبأ بالعودة السريعة له بسبب التزامه
  قاوم اللاعب الآلام الغياب عن أسرته وبالأخص والدته التي يحبها بشغف والتي كانت تبكي كثيرآ عند الحديث معه
  ودع اللاعب الدوحة بعد الفراغ من العلاج الطويل، بكى كثيراً في مطار قطر  حسب محدثي آنذاك الذي أكد بأنهم واثقون من عودة اللاعب قويا كما كان وتحدث  عن ضياء بإعجاب كبير  مؤكداً بأنه لا يشبه كثير من النجوم واصفاً إياه  بالانسان المتواضع واللاعب الخلوق الذي يستحق ارتداء شعار المريخ. 
    عندما وضع مدرب الزعيم الكابتن جمال أبو عنجة، لاعبه ضياء في التوليفة  الأساسية لمواجهة اليوم أمام الخرطوم اشفق كثيرون على وضعية اللاعب خاصة  وأنه عائد من إصابة صعبة تحتاج إلى تدرج ووقت طويل حتى يستعيد أنفاسه لكن  ضياء لم يخذل الجهاز الفني قبل التحدي وشارك ورفض فكرة الاعتذار وهو أمر  يؤكد مدى رغبته وطموحه وعزيمته..
  أخيراً :
 كرة القدم ارادة وعزيمة لا مكان فيها لليأس والاستسلام
 منقول










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلي مروي يستضيف الفلاح بكريمة والشرطة يستقبل حي الوادي



يستضيف ملعب كريمة الأولمبي عصر اليوم لقاء الأهلي مروي والفلاح عطبرة ضمن الجولة التاسعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
يسعى  الأهلي مروي لتحقيق الفوز الأول له في الدوري بعد فشله في (8) مباريات  سابقة كان نصيبه التعادل في 5 منها وتقبل الخسارة في بقية المباريات آخرها  أمام الرابطة كوستي  في الجولة الثامنة.
واكتفى الفريق بحصد 3 نقاط في المركز قبل الأخير للترتيب العام.
أما  الفلاح عطبرة يسعى للعودة للواجهة مرة أخرى في لقاء اليوم وكان الفريق  توقف عن الانتصارات في الجولات السابقة  واكتفى برصيد 11 نقطة في مركز  الوسط.
وفي مباراة ثانية يشهد إستاد القضارف لقاء الشرطة وحي الوادي نيالا.
الشرطة يدخل المباراة برصيد ثماني نقاط وكان قبل الخسارة في آخر مبارياته أمام هلال الفاشر بهدفين نظيفين.

أما حي الوادي فله 13 نقطة وكان تعادل مع الخرطوم الوطني في آخر مبارياته سلبياً.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يطمح للانفراد بالصدارة أمام أهلي الخرطوم الليلة






يسنضيف الهلال على ملعبه بأم درمان في السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم أهلي الخرطوم ضمن الجولة التاسعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
يدخل الهلال المباراة برصيد 17 نقطة في المركز الثاني ويستهدف تحقيق الفوز والانفراد بصدارة الترتيب.
وكان الهلال حقق ثلاثة انتصارات مهمة في الجولات السابقة على الأهلي شندي والأهلي مروي وحي العرب.
أما  أهلي الخرطوم فيدخل المباراة برصيد خمس نقاط وكان تعرض للخسارة في الجولة  الماضية أمام هلال الأبيض على ملعبه بالخرطوم ويطمح لتحقيق الانتصار على  الهلال في مباراة اليوم والتقدم نحو مناطق الوسط في الروليت العام  للمسابقة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضياء الدين: عودتي للملعب بعد نصف عام أسعدتني





أعرب  لاعب المريخ، ضياء الدين محجوب عن سعادته الكبيرة بعودته للمشاركة مع  الفريق، وذلك انطلاقا من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني بالدوري الممتاز، والتي  انتهت بالتعادل السلبي.
وكان ضياء الدين قد أصيب على مستوى الركبة  خلال مباراة المريخ أمام النجم السحلي بالدور قبل النهائي من بطولة كأس  زايد للأندية الأبطال في مارس/آذار الماضي، وتم علاجه بالعاصمة القطرية  الدوحة لعدة أشهر.
وقال محجوب لموقع كوورة: “أسعدتني عودتي للملعب  والمشاركة مع المريخ بعد غياب طويل.. راودني شعور طيب وأنا أخوض تلك  المباراة، وأرى أنني قدمت مستوى طيب أمام الخرطوم الوطني، وسوف أعود كما  كنت”.
وأضاف محجوب: “لقد كان شعورا جيدا أن قرر الجهاز الفني بقيادة  المدرب جمال أبو عنجة الدفع بي أساسيا في المباراة، وأشكرهم على ذلك، فقد  بذلوا معي مجهودا كبيرا، حتى أعود للملعب اليوم”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * سلافيا براج يقتنص تعادلا ثمينا من أنياب برشلونة
 * ثورة حكيمي تقود دورتموند لفوز مثير على إنتر
 * ليفربول يقتنص الصدارة بفوز شاق على جنك
 * تعادل مخيب لنابولي أمام سالزبورج
 * تشيلسي يعيد ذكرى ليفربول التاريخية بدوري الأبطال
 * ليون يكسر سلسة تعادلاته وينعش آماله بفوز على بنفيكا
 * فالنسيا يكتسح ليل ويزاحم أياكس وتشيلسي على الصدارة
 * لايبزيج يعزز هيمنته بالفوز على زينيت في دوري أبطال اوروبا
 * كوريا الجنوبية تنهي مغامرة أنجولا في مونديال الناشئين
 * برشلونة يؤكد إصابة لاعبه ألبا في أوتار الركبة
 * رسميًا.. مدينة الرياض السعودية تستضيف السوبر الإيطالي
 * جينيراسيون السنغالي يودع الكونفيدرالية أمام بطل بنين
 * الاتحاد الإنجليزي يرفع الإيقاف عن سون لاعب توتنهام
 * إيفرتون يعلن نجاح جراحة جوميز ويترقب عودته للملاعب
 * رابطة الدوري الإيطالي تعاقب جماهير فيرونا بسبب العنصرية 
 * الرجاء يسقط نهضة الزمامرة بثنائية في الدوري المغربي
 * نظرة فنية: فالفيردي يدفع برشلونة للانهيار .. وعلى الإدارة اتخاذ القرار
 * فالفيردي يقر بسوء برشلونة أمام سلافيا براج
 * بيكيه: هذا المستوى لا يؤهلنا للفوز بدوري الأبطال
 * توخيل: لم أسمع بفريق حسم لقب دوري الأبطال في نوفمبر
 * ميسي: لا أحتاج لترك برشلونة.. ولست منشغلًا بالجوائز الفردية
 * جوارديولا: تصريحاتي حول ماني مجتزأة
 * هوميلز: لم أتوقع السيناريو المثير أمام إنتر ميلان
 * ريس لاعب تشيلسي: التعادل مع أياكس مخجل
 * دي يونج: نعرف أسباب النتائج السيئة لبرشلونة
 * بوكيتينو يتخوف أجواء بلجراد.. وكين يحذر من العنصرية
 * فليك: نتمنى ألا يغيب ليفاندوفسكي طويلا
 * زانيتي: سانشيز لاعب مهم وحاسم.. وننتظر عودته
 * كيميتش يُحمل لاعبي بايرن مسؤولية إقالة كوفاتش
 * مارسيلو: سنخوض مباراة جالطة سراي وكأنها نهائي التشامبيونزليج
 * أوراوا يسقط مجددًا بالدوري الياباني قبل الصدام مع الهلال
 * نادي كولن يدعم مدربه رغم سوء النتائج في البوندسليجا
 * قائد نابولي: نمر بفترة صعبة لكن علينا أن نرفع رؤوسنا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * الهــلال (-- : --) الاهلي الخرطوم الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * اهلي مروي (-- : --) الفلاح عطبرة الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة A :
 * باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا (-- : --) كلوب بروج - بلجيكا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * ريال مدريد - إسبانيا (-- : --) جالطة سراي - تركيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 ——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :
 * بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) أوليمبياكوس - اليونان الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * سرفينا - صربيا (-- : --) توتنهام - إنجلترا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————

  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة C :

 * أتلانتا - إيطاليا (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (-- : --) شاختار - أوكرانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 ——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة D :
 * لوكوموتيف - روسيا (-- : --) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 ——————————————

 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - دور ال 16 :

 * إسبانيا (-- : --) السينغال الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * اليابان (-- : --) المكسيك الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 8

 الخميس 7 نوفمبر :
 * البرازيل (-- : --) تشيلي الساعة : 01:00 .. القناة : beIN 8

 * فرنسا (-- : --) أستراليا الساعة : 01:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

 ——————————————

  ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - مباريات المؤجلة :

 * الرائد (-- : --) التعاون الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : KSA SPORTS

 * النصر (-- : --) الفيصلي الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : KSA SPORTS



 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :
 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * المريخ (0 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني
 * الأهلي شندي (4 : 0) الاهلي عطبرة 
 * هلال الابيض (4 : 0) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ  
 #الترتيب: الأمل (18) أهلي شندي (17) الهلال (16) هلال الأبيض (15) المريخ (14)
 ——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة E :
 * ليفربول - إنجلترا (1 : 1) جينك - بلجيكا
 * نابولي - إيطاليا (2 : 1) ريد بول - النمسا
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (9) نابولي (8) ريد بول (4) جينك (1) 
 ——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة E :
 * برشلونة - إسبانيا (0 : 0) سلافيا براغ - التشيك
 * بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (3 : 2) انتر ميلان - إيطاليا
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (8) دورتموند (7) انتر ميلان (4) سلافيا براغ (2) 
 ——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة G :
 * زينيت - روسيا (0 : 2) لايبزيج - ألمانيا
 * ليون - فرنسا (3 : 1) بنفيكا - البرتغال
 #الترتيب: لايبزيج (9) ليون (7) زينيت (4) بنفيكا (3)
 ——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة H :
 * فالنسيا - إسبانيا (4 : 1) ليل - فرنسا
 * تشيلسي - إنجلترا (4 : 4) أياكس - هولندا
 #الترتيب: أياكس (7) تشيلسي (7) فالنسيا (7) ليل (1)
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - دور ال 16 :
 * أنغولا (0 : 1) كوريا الجنوبية
 * نيجيريا (1 : 3) هولندا
 #المتأهلين: كوريا الجنوبية ، هولندا
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المنتخب: هدفنا الوصول للنهائيات وسنقيم تجربة القادمين من الخارج





قال زدرافكو لوجاروزيتش مدرب منتخب السودان أن الفريق يستهدف الوصول الى نهائيات الكاميرون 2021.
وأضاف  في تصريحاته لموقع الكاف” صحيح هناك إحباط كبير لعدم تأهلنا الى نهائيات  الشان ، ولكن علينا تناسي الماضي والتركيز في المستقبل. أول مباراة على  ملعبنا، وعلينا تحقيق الانتصار لبداية جيدة”.
 وذكر لوجاروزيتش أن  المنتخب فتح الباب للاعبين المولودين في الخارج، وأن استدعاء حامد ياسين  وأحمد يونس يعد اختبار حقيقي للتجربة خاصة ان اللاعبين قادمين من بيئة  مختلفة وثقافة اخرى. وأضاف “سنعمل على اكبر فائدة ، وتقييم الامر بالصورة  المثالية لاستدعاء اكبر قدر ممكن من اللاعبين مستقبلا”.
 واستدعى منتخب  السودان 21 لاعبا لخوض مواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا في 13 و17 نوفمبر  بملعبي الهلال واورلاندو في تصفيات المجموعة الثالثة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻗﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﺄ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""
#ووااوواا
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺑﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻗﻊ
ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﺄ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺷﻜﻮﺍﻩ ﺿﺪ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻫﻼﻝ
ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﺇﻳﺰﻱ .

ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ ﺃﻥ ﺷﻜﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺼﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻓﺾ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻤﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ٩٦ ﺳﺎﻋﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ .

ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻜﻮﻱ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺣﻴﺪﻭﺏ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺩﺍﻋﻤﺎ ﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﻓﻮﺿﻪ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يا خبر : الهلال دفع بالشكوى السرية بعد نهاية المدة الزمنية ب (ظ¤ظ¨)  ساعة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبدى النيجري ماماني رحماني رغبته بمغادرة المريخ وأبلغ وكيله بفسخ التعاقد. مع الاحمر.
 وشارك ماماني في عديد من المباريات مع المريخ منذ انضمامه في الميركاتو الصيفي، قبل أنّ يتوقّف عن المشاركة لخلافاتٍ مع النادي.
 وسابقًا، كان المريخ قد أعلن عن توقيعه إقراراتٍ مع ثلاثة من لاعبيه بقيادة أمير كمال، التاج إبراهيم، ومحمد التكت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة. ------- د.  مزمل أبو القاسم 

تمييز مريب .. من الرئيس للمستشار

سعينا لحماية المال العام من الهدر لايتصل بإستعادة ما تم لهفه من خزائن اتحاد الفساد , بل يتعلق بمنع اضاعة المزيد منه , بعد ان صرح شداد بأنه سيأخذ ستين الف دولار اخرى , فوق العشرين التي سهل لزوجته الحصول عليها , من دون ان ترتبط باي عمل مع الإتحاد!
يتشدق شداد بالحديث عن الشرف والنزاهة ويدعي التشدد في التعامل مع المال العام , ثم يصرفه للأقارب والمحاسيب ويعلل فعله بحليفة طلاق , في زمن الحوكمة والمؤسسية !..
حتى تبريره الفطير للمبلغ الملهوف بأن الكاف يخصصه له كرئيس للإتحاد مثلما يخصص اربعين الف دولار سنوياً لكل عضو في اللجنة التنفيذية للإتحاد الإفريقي يسهل دحضه والرد عليه..
تلك الأموال مقدمة من الكاف لأعضاء جهازه التنفيذي بموجب لائحة مجازة سلفاً , وهي عبارة عن مكآفئات سنوية تقدم لأعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية نظير مشاركتهم في اجتماعات واعمال الكاف , وهي تشبه النثرية التي يدفعها الاتحاد السوداني لأعضاء مجلسه نظير مشاركتهم في اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة ..
المثير للسخرية ان شداد استنكر على زملائه الحصول على نثرية زهيدة مقرة باللائحة , بعد ان مكن زوجته من لهف 20 الف دولار , تساوي نثرية عضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد مضروبة في اكثر من 130 ضعفاً..
ذلك إذا إعتبرنا ان الإتحاد السوداني يجتمع اثنتي عشرة مرة في العام بمعدل اجتماع كل شهر!..
اموال كرة القدم تصرف على كرة القدم ..
لاعلاقة للكاف بثياب زوجة شداد وستائرها ومكياجها وطعامها وبقية احتياجاتها كي يهدر امواله عليها ..
المبالغ المخصصة من الكاف للإتحاد السوداني ينبغي ان تصرف على اشياء تتعلق بنشاط الإتحاد , لا على مشتريات زوجة رئيس الإتحاد , المتربعة على احدى سيارات الإتحاد لأكثر من عشر سنوات..
الدليل على ذلك ان ثمانين في المائة من الدعم المقدم من الكاف ذهب الى الحكام والفئات السنية , فهل تم صرفه لهم في اياديهم , او تسريبه لزوجات الحكام وامهات الناشئين ؟..
من عاير زملاءه بسبب الف جنيه ينالها عضو المجلس كنثرية , نظير تركه لأعماله , وتكبده لمشاق السفر الى العاصمة لحضور الإجتماعات يسدد فاتورة هاتفه الشخصية من اموال الإتحاد , واشترى لعربته المارسيدس بطارية من اموال الإتحاد!..
من يدعي النزاهة غطى على فساد مستشاره الذي (لبع) عشرة آلآف دولار من مخصصات المدرب , عندما امر بقيدها عهدة عليه , لتختلط ذمته المالية مع ذمة المستشار المختلس لأسباب مجهولة !..

رفض شداد محاسبة مستشاره برغم تعدد تجاوزاته , وأبى ان يحوله الى نيابة المال العام , بل غطى عليه , وكافأه على فساده واختلاسه بتدوين المبلغ المسروق كعهدة (وهمية ) عليه , قبل ان يساعده على رد المسروقات بمنحه (28) الف دولار على هيئة حافز وتكاليف تذاكر زعم ان المستشار المزوراتي سافر بها لإنجاز مهام تختص بالإتحاد!..
لاحقاً صمت على تزويره لتصويت مدرب المنتخب في مسابقة الفيفا لإختيار افضل لاعب في العالم , وكافأه بتمثيل الإتحاد في سمنار نظمه الفيفا للعاملين في الإدارات المالية للإتحادات الوطنية ..
ماهي علاقة مازن بالإدارة المالية , كي يشارك في السمنار المذكور؟
علاقة المستشار الفاسد بالمال العام تتصل بالسرقة والإختلاس لا الإدارة !..
هناك تمييز غريب ومريب من رئيس الإتحاد لهذا الموظف الفاسد , وصل درجة تحفيزه بمبالغ ضخمة بالدولار بعد ثبوت مخالفاته وتعددها , الشئ الذي يشير الى علاقة مريبة تجمع الرئيس بالمستشار , تدفع الأول للتغطية على الثاني , وتسجيل مسروقات المستشار كعهدة على الرئيس , ومساعدته على ردها بطريقة (من دقنو وأفتلو) , فلماذا يحدث ذلك ؟..
هل يستفيد شداد من سرقات مازن وتعديه على اموال الإتحاد كي يخلط ماله بمال المستشار , ويرفض محاسبته , ويكافئه بالمزيد من السفريات الدولارية , بعد ان اهدر الفين وخمسمائة دولار على اتفاق مضروب لتركيب كاميرات مراقبة في مباني الإتحاد , لم يتم تركيب اي واحدة منها حتى اللحظة !..
مازن يغيب عن عمله في الإتحاد بالشهور , ويرتكب التجاوز تلو الآخر , فماذا تتم مكافأته على فساده وتجاوزاته بأموال ضخمة , وسفريات دولارية الحوافز , معظمها لاعلاقة له بعمله كمسئول عن مراسلات الإتحاد لمشروع التطوير؟..
لماذا يميز شداد موظفاٌ ثبت فساده , وتعددت مخالفاته ؟..
لماذا يسخو عليه بآلآف الدولارات ويمكنه من السفر لسمنارات لا علاقة له بها , كي ينال المزيد من النثريات الدولارية إذا لم تكن بينهما مصلحة مشتركة ؟..
سنوالي البحث والتقصي في مسببات التمييز السالب والمريب لأحد اكبر الفاسدين في اتحاد الفساد العام , حتى نعرف دوافعه ونكشف خفاياه بحول الله!..

آخر الحقائق

لماذا خلط شداد بين ذمته المالية والذمة المالية لمازن ابو سن في مايتعلق بالمبلغ الملطوش من المدرب؟..
زعم رئيس الإتحاد ان المفوضية لا تمتلك اي حق في إدارة جمعية المريخ العمومية طالما ان اعضاء النادي يرغبون في إدارته بإستقلالية تامة عنها ..
وإدعى ان نظام المريخ الأساسي لايمنح المفوضية حق الإشراف على الجمعية ..
نحيله الى المادة 24 من النظام الأساسي المجاز في العام 2008 , وهي تنص على مايلي: ( في حال خلو اي منصب من مناصب مجلس الإدارة تجري المفوضية انتخابات تكميلية عدا خلو مناصب الضباط الأربعة مجتمعين , وفي حالة خلو مناصب الضباط الأربعة مجتمعين يعتبر حل للمجلس وتجرى انتخابات لإختيار مجلس إدارة جديد)..
تلك المادة تؤكد ان المفوضية هي المكلفة بالإشراف على جمعيات المريخ العمومية بموجب النظام الأساسي الساري والذي اجيز في العام 2008..
الممارسة الراتبة تؤكد تلك السلطة , لأن المجلس الحالي نفسه تم انتخابه في جمعية اشرفت عليها المفوضية ..
ذات المعنى ورد في نص المادة (15) التي تحدثت عن احقية المفوضية في الدعوة لعقد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة إذا فشل المجلس في عقدها بعد توافر متطلباتها..
كذلك نصت المادة (38) بعنوان تفسير مواد النظام الأساسي على مايلي :(تفسر مواد هذا النظام الأساسي بما لايتعارض مع القانون  او اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه , وفي حالة تعارض اي نص في النظام الأساسي مع اي نص في القانون او اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه تسود احكام القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه )..
تنص المادة (48) الفقرة (1) بعنوان الإشراف على الإجتماعات , من اللائحة العامة للشباب والرياضة لعام 2017 على مايلي : (تشرف المفوضية على اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية العادية و الطارئة )..
وتنص الفقرة (2) على مايلي ( تحدد المفوضية مكان وتاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العمومية )..
وتنص المادة (3) على ان تتولى المفوضية تسجيل اسماء الحاضرين وعددهم وإعلان النصاب القانوني وفرز وإعلان نتيجة اي تصويت وإثبات عدد الأصوات التي نالها كل مرشح او قرار , وتدين محضر الإجتماع..
المادة 24 من النظام الأساسي للمريخ المجاز في العام 2008 نصت على تفسير المواد بما لايتعارض مع القانون او اللائحة , واختص المفوضية بعقد الجمعية العمومية والإشراف الكامل عليها..
حتى تحديد موعد ومكان عقد الجمعية وحصر الأعضاء والتأكد من النصاب وتدوين المحضر يتم بواسطة المفوضية ..
هذه النصوص تظل سارية وملزمة للمجلس الى حين إلغاء النظام الأساسي الساري او تعديله..
كل ما تم في حمعية خيري العبثية باطل ولايعتد به لمخالفاته الواضحة لنصوص النظام الأساسي المجاز في 2008 ..
عاد المريخ الى التواضع وفشل في الفوز على الخرطوم الوطني بعد ان قدم اداءً باهتاً على مدار الشوطين..
التعثر طبيعي لفريق يفتقد كل مقومات الفوز..
أخفق جمال ابو عنجة في إدارة اللقاء بإستبداله الغريب لتيري بأحد لاعبي فريق الشباب..
بخروجه ايقنت ان المريخ لن يسجل..
كان على جمال ان يسحب السماني الذي توقف عن البث في الحصة الثانية ..

لايوجد مهاجم متخصص في فرقة المريخ الحالية سوى تيري , بغياب العقرب والغربال ..
للمريخ مدرب اجنبي في الدكة وآخر اجنبي في الثلاجة..
استهلك مجلس الخراب معظم ابناء المريخ الوطنيين من المدربين , وقد يحتاج قريباً الى إسناد امر التدريب الى علي اسد او علي ابشر , حال إقدامه على إقالة  ابو عنجة..
آخر خبر : طردوا محمد موسى ومازدا وعبدالمجيد جعفر وإبراهومة ولانستبعد ان يطردوا جمال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الانضباط تبعد منجد عن مباراة القمة!
ديربي سبورت/ الخرطوم
#ووااوواا
بعد إجتماع تواصل ظهر اليوم، لليوم الثالث تواليا، كشفت لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد السوداني قبل لحظات عن قراراتها بشأن الحالات المحولة لها من قبل لجنة المسابقات وعلى رأسها حالة حارس مرمي المريخ منجد النيل.. حيث قررت اللجنة معاقبة منجد بالايقاف لاربع مباريات إضافية تبدأ عقب استيفاء عقوبة الطرد وهي مباراة واحدة.. وبالتالي سيفتقد المريخ لخدمات منجد النيل في مباراة القمة القادمة أمام الغريم التقليدي الهلال الى جانب المباراة التي تليها، على أن يعود بعدها للمشاركة بشكل طبيعي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي ------ معاوية الجاك

أبو عنجة والمريخ .. حضرنا ولم نجدكم .
#ووااوواا
* بقدر ما سجلنا إشادتنا بالكابتن جمال أبو عنجة على حُسن إدارته وإجادته الفنية لمباراتي المريخ أمام الهلال والمريخ بمدينة الفاشر نعود ونقول أنه بالأمس وفي مباراة المريخ أمام الخرطوم الوطني التي حملت محصلتها النهائية التعادل السلبي مارس عكاً تدريبياً غريباً وكأن لا علاقة تربطه بالتدريب
* نعم كان المريخ سيئاً وقبيحاً داخل الملعب ولكن زاد من قبحه وسوئه طريقة إدارة أبو عنجة الغريب والعجيبة
* تفرج مدير المريخ على لاعبيه وهم يتيحون الفرصة للاعبي الخرطوم باللعب بإرتياح تام بعيداً عن الضغط وهو من البديهيات في كرة القدم ولكن ماشاهدناه بالأمس من تراخٍ للاعبي المريخ وترك المساحات لخصمهم وعدم الضغط عليه أصابنا بالحيرة
* لم يتبقى للاعبي المريخ إلا يسألوا لاعبي الخرطوم إن كانوا يريدون (كباية شاي) من شِدة ترك المساحة لهم ليسرحوا ويمرحوا
* ما زاد سوء مباراة اليوم أن المريخ إفتقد لخطورة وسطه الذي كان يميزه في السابق وكان يشكل كلمة السر خاصة في مباراتي الهلال والمريخ بالفاشر حيث تفوق المريخ عبر وسطه وحقق النقاط الست
* بالأمس تاه التش وتراجع مستوى الصيني وكان ضياء العائد من الإصابة هو الأفضل والأميز
* في المقدمة الهجومية كان لسلبية رمضان عجب وسيف تيري (في الشوط الأول) الأثر الأكبرفي سوء الأداء فتمت (الناقصة)
* خلال الشوط الأول كان ثنائي الهجوم بعيداً تماماً عن الدور المطلوب منه خاصة عجب والذي قدم أسوأ مباراة له في الفترة الأخيرة
* سيف تيري وفي الحظة التي بدأ يستعيد فيها خطورته ويقدم مستوى جيداً سحبه أبو عنجة والأسوأ في سحبه أن بديله كان أحد لاعبي السنية والأسوأ أكثر أن أبو عنجة سحب تيري مبكراً وقد تبقى للمباارة حوالي نصف ساعة فكيف يدفع بلاعب من الشباب في هذا الزمن ليلعب نصف ساعة كاملة ؟
* الدفع بلاعب الشباب في الدقيقة الستين يعني أن أبو عنجة كان خارج الشبكة تماماً وكان الأفضل أن يدفع باللاعب شلش ما دام يصر على إستبدال تيري
* وحتى لو كانت هناك فكرة للإستبدال فرمضان عجب هو من كان يستحق التبديل وليس تيري الذي بدأ يتحرك بجدية خلافاً لعجب الذي كانت حركته سلبية جداً جداً
* في الوسط سحب أبو عنجة اللاعب السماني الصاوي الذي كان أفضل حالاً من التش الذي كان أولى بالتغيير ولكن المدرب سحب السماني المتحرك مما يؤكد ما ذكرناه أن أبو عنجية لم يكن في يومه
* حتى اللاعب شلش لاخظنا وعقب دخوله مشاركته مائلاً إلى منطقة قلب الهجوم دون إنتباه لِقِصَر قامته بجانب أن (تركيبة الفنية) شلش لا تساعده على اللعب في العمق بل على الأطراف لإستغلال سرعته الواضحة ولكن في العمق يبقى عبئاً ثقيلاً على الفريق
* مباراة المريخ المقبلة أمام الهلال العاصمي وهذا يعني بكل سهولة أن يواصل تيري والسماني حتى يكونا في قمة الجاهزية لمواجهة الفمة لأن مشاركتهما بديهية ولن يشارك لاعب الشباب الذي شارك لنصف ساعة لم يفعل فيها شيئاً بخلاف نيله لبطاقة صفراء بمشاركة غريبة وبليدة
* تراجع مستوى التش والصيني وتيري (في الشوط الأول) وعجب شكل نقطة تراجع مستوى المريخ بالأمس
* وسط المريخ ظل يشكل كلمة السر مع كل خصومه ولكن بالأمس تاه الوسط فتاهت المقدمة الهجومية
* الخرطوم الوطني لم يشكل خطورة على مرمى المريخ ولعب بتحفظ كبير وإعتمد بصرة مطلقة على الهجمات المرتدة والتي لم تشكل خطورة
* وضح أن الخرطوم للمباراة للخروج بأقل الخسائر ووضح ذلك من خلال تناقل الكرة بحذر والرجوع بها كثيراً للدفاع دون التقدم بها إلى الأمام ولكن في المقابل لم يكن المريخ أفضل من خصمه بل كان سيئاً جداً
* فشل لاعبو المريخ في نقل الكرة بطريقة صحيحة لفترة طويلة حيث لاحظنا التمريرات الخاطئة بصورة متكررة
* الظاهرة الاقبح في مباراة الأمس من لاعبي المريخ هو الإرسال الطويل للمقدمة الهجومية والأطراف فكانت كل الكرات سهلة الإصطياد من مصطفى كرشوم ورفقائه في دفاع الوطني
* حتى  التمرير للمهاجمين لاحظنا الإرسال في عمق لاعبي الوطني دون إعتبار لِقِصَر قامة تيري وشلش ولاعب الشباب مما أفقد هجمات المريخ خطورتها
* نعود ونقول أن مدرب الفريق جمال ابو عنجة كان مطالباً بتنبيه لاعبيه إلى عدم الإرسال الطويل خاصة للمهاجمين ولكنه للأسف لم يفعل

*توقيعات متفرقة* ..

* اللاعب التاج يعقوب هذا اللاعب يعتبر لًغزاً محيراً .. يمتلك قدرات فنية مهولة ولكن يؤدي بطريقة (باردة جداً) بصورة مزعجة جداً يتضرر منها الفريق
* التاج وعند عكس الكرات يلعبها بطريقة غريبة حيث يمرر الكرة (أرضية ضعيفة) جداً جداً ولا يقوى على رفعها عالية فوق مدافعي الخصم يتمكن أقرب مدافع من إبعادها
* التاج يعقوب صاحب قدرات فنية جيدة ولكنه ضعيف وهش وغير نشيط ومطالب باللعب بحرارة أكثر حتى لا يجد نفسه بعيداً عن المشاركة وربما خارج الكشوفات
* اللاعب الصيني أجاد وابدع في المباريات السابقة ولكنه بالأمس مال كثيراً للإرسال الطويل بطريقة مزعجة لا تشبه طريقته
* الصيني إضافة نوعية للمحور ويؤدي فيها بطريقة أفضل بكثير من وجوده في قلب الدفاع وبعد عودة ضياء يمكن أن يبدع أكثر شريطة أن يتخلص من ظاهرة الإرسل الطويل
* الكابتن ضياء الدين محجوب هو ضياء .. اللاعب الرزين الهادىء الحريف الذي يلعب السهل الممتنع فيمرر الكرة السهلة لزملائه بعيداً عن التعقيد والإرسال الطويل وضياء كما ذكرنا من قبل يمتاز بخاصية ممتازة إفتقدها المريخ في لاعبي المحور وهي الظهور للزميل وقت (الزنقة) مما يكشف القدرات الذهنية العالية والخيال الواسع لهذا اللاعب صاحب الموهبة العالية
* بدر الدين قلق كاد أن يصيب ضياء من لعبة لا تشبه لاعب مثل قلق قضى في الملاعب ما يقارب العشرين عاماً
* حتى لحظة مخالفة الصيني مع محمد حسن الطيب حاول قلق الإشتباك معه وهذه الحماسة لم تكن موجودة عند قلق أيام كان لاعباً في المريخ وظهرت فجأة مع الوطني ولا ندري سببها بالضبط
* حكم المباراة صبري فضل لا يمكن ىأن يكون جيداً على طول ولا بد أن يكون سيئاً حيث صرف ركلة جزاء واضحة من الكرة التي لعبها التش وأبعدها كرشوم بيده
* صبري فضل لا يشذ عن رفقائه من الحكام الفاشلين في الدوري الممتاز بل يعتر في مقدمتهم من حيث السوء .
* المخجل أن الحكم صبري إحتسل ثلاث دثائق فقط كزمن مستقطع رغم توفق اللعب لأكثر من مرة في الشوط الثاني ودخول الجهاز الطبي لأكثر من مرة لإسعاف لاعبي الخرطوم حيث سقط قلق ومحمد حسن الطيب وكرشوم فهل تم علاج كل هؤلاء في ثلاث دقائق فقط ؟
* وأخيراً .. أبو عنجة والمريخ : حضرنا ولم نجدكم ..
*

----------

